# partitions not mounting



## rockager (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

I'm new to FreeBSD. In fact, I've just installed DesktopBSD on my system. I have Fedora Linux OS in dual boot with DesktopBSD. DesktopBSD does not mount my any partitions on my hard disk (including ext4 and FAT32 partitions).

it says: 
	
	



```
error-mount control
```

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]

But if I'm not mistaken DesktopBSD uses Gnome.

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html#q3


----------



## rockager (Mar 23, 2011)

It uses KDE (my installation does at any rate).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2011)

You might want to try PC-BSD instead. DesktopBSD's development is now halted, the mailing lists are gone, and the forums haven't seen life since 2010. Probably not something to invest time in right now (neither for you or anyone on here).


----------



## zennybsd (Mar 23, 2011)

rockager said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to FreeBSD. In fact, I've just installed DesktopBSD on my system. I have Fedora Linux OS in dual boot with DesktopBSD. DesktopBSD does not mount my any partitions on my hard disk (including ext4 and FAT32 partitions).
> 
> ...



Did you try with:

[CMD=]mount_msdosfs /dev/<label> /mountpoint[/CMD] for fat32 and
[CMD=]mount_ext<n>fs /dev/<label> /mountpoint[/CMD] for ext<n> filesystem?


----------



## zspider (Mar 24, 2011)

I know ext2fs won't mount unless the file system is marked clean. If it's not you'll need to *fsck* the drive. 


```
fsck -t ext2fs /dev/<device>
```


----------

